# 1st time making a natural planted tank. Any Tips?



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

So around christmas time, I will be upgrading my smallest betta of my two betta's. My smallest betta's name is Royale, or Roy for short. Anyway he is currently in a 1 gallon unflitered tank. After christmas I will be buying him a 2.5 gallon filtered natural planted tank as an upgrade. I know that it is good to use sand as a cap but I want to use the Eco Complete Planted Black Aquarium Substrate from petco. Do I need a cap or will it be ok without one? I also will be buying him tons of natural aquatic plants. Do yall have any tips on taking care of aquatic plants and the natural planted tank as well? Thanks!


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

in a tank that small there is no way you can put tons of plants in it.its just like normal plants,they need room to spread roots and the plants would be conflicting for nutrients. your best bet is a few hair grass plants.they dont need as much room as other plants and bettas love plant that are tall and some long hair grass is just what that guy needs.some jungle val would do nice too and some moss balls.Cryptocoryne lutea is also a good choice.they also like some types of floating plants.but do not get carried away with plants do to the lack of space and food in suck a small tank but any tall plants will do.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok. I will look into it. I will also see if my local petco sells those types of plants. I will also see if they sell floating plants too.


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

just keep in mind some plants need specific needs while all have a long list of general needs like fish.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

I know this. Even though I have never personally had a natural planted tank, I have done tons of research on them and on the needs of the plants as well. Even though the substrait I will be using helps the plants grow and thrive should I still get some plant food as well?


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

With your substrate you should be fine but an option is to use flora pride by tetra.it is a liquid that you pour in the tank and it makes the leaves more luscious and in my opinion is an excellent product.but some plants need food and even a tablet put in the soil.but all the ones i mentioned will be just fine without food as long as you have enough sunlight.but flora pride is always a wise addition.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

who said you cant put tonnes of plants in a2.5? XD

however you need to look for smaller species. I've foun moss, baby tears( not dwarf!) micro swords and a smaller species of cryptocoryne works well for me. you can have taller plants in the back  you may need to dose some ferts later. it will depend on your stocking 

here's my 2.5 planted. there are atleast 15 species of plants. I also have anubias nana petite, but am not a big fan of the anubias genus 

I use a student table lamp and a 23w 6500k light cfl. However I do recommend starting with a 13w. 










I dont do much for my plants. the left side has a soil based substrate, and therefore accordingly have planted plants, whilst the right is plain sand (and not very deep at all) so it is all moss on driftwood and free floating susswassertang.

All I do for my plants is dose a drop of flourish everyday 

thestocking is higher to meet demand for plant nutrients. there are quite a few ramshorn snails, mts, nerite and I recently added a pond snail. I also have 3 large cherry shrimps.

I have eco complete in my one gallon (not completely scaped yet , it will be, when i rehome the current betta)

it's sharing the same light with my 2.5


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow. I really like ur planted tanks you have there. I will try to find some plants like some moss to float in the tank. I don't think my local petco has it but I will look. I will try to find some flourish at my local petco.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

go for it. let me find my labled tank photo for you. it has the plants labelled...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Aokashi - you need to visit me and aquascape my 20G for me...:-D


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Aokashi - you need to visit me and aquascape my 20G for me...:-D



XD I'm not a big fan of large tanks. I did a ten gallon a while back. and that was exhausting!


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have decided to go to my local petsmart instead mainly because I will save $20 if I go to petsmart. Evidently petsmart is cheaper and they are more likely to have java fern and any other floating aquatic plants and I can get more plants for less! Also looking at the labled picture gave me some ideas. Thanks!


----------

